# how to change the controlls of resident evil 4 for pc



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

i got the game resident evil 4.but the problem is i wanna put like moving the aim and shooting and reloading on the mouse..its 100% better .can u guys tell me how i change because in the options only has to change the keys for the knife..do u guys know if theres any patch to put in the game so u can change the controlls..because like they away they r its super hard to play. can u guys help me..:


----------



## slorlkuk (Dec 2, 2005)

To enable the use of the mouse, use this:
http://rapidshare.com/files/37275619/MouseAim20.zip.html

Go here for Keyboard Button Replacement:
http://z6.************.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=171

^Click the above link and in the address bar "************", type "invision_free" - without the underscore and quotes

How to install a mod:
1)Usually comes in a zipped folder structure, just copy and paste it in your re4 directory
(by default: C:/Program Files/CAPCOM/resident evil 4)
2)Read the readme from the author

Edit: For some reason, they blanked out 'invision free' forums.


----------



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

thnx a lot..i bouth the controller only today because of thr game..but i going to play now with the mouse..if u now to where i can go gt cheats tell me plz..because every site i go says cheats and its not cheats its them saying u have to beat the game and whatever..i trying to look for cheats codes..


----------



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

http://z6.************.com/Resident_...?showtopic=171

this link doesnt work


----------



## slorlkuk (Dec 2, 2005)

Here, I made the link for you. When you click on the link and get a new window to open, look at the address bar and delete the "_" (underscore) in the middle of 'invision' and 'free'. The site works:

http://z6.invision_free.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=171
.......................^.......................
.......................^.......................
.......................^.......................
.......................^....Delete..."_"....

There are no cheat codes for RE4 since it is a direct port of the Gamecube and PS2, which did not have any cheats. You just have to beat the game. Or you could just find a save file and play off of that. OR, you can run these small programs called 'trainers' that enable you to cheat in games, where you normally couldn't... But I am not gonna tell you how or where to find them (I could get myself in trouble).


----------



## pirro (Apr 29, 2007)

i already had trainer thing to cheat..but the problem is i dunno know r a use that thing


----------

